# NE snow accumulations 12/13/07



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

How about posting here the progress of this storm. Hour and depth so we could compare.
Good luck out there.


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

butler nj....11:00 am....roads are already covered and its coming down....HARD!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

easton, PA. 11am. About 1/2 inch around, mostly sleet and some snow. Triggers don't start till 2":realmad: which I doubt we'll see. I'll push them anyway once this garbage is done.


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

pocono's 11:10 am about 3 inches


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Up here in VT the sun is still shining! I shoulda stayed in NJ, you guys get all the fun!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

11:34am here nothing but cold rain


> I could sail a boat in my backyard


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

started snowing at aroud 11:30 in north bergen and they just called a half day so im happy and all my equipment is ready


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

started at 12 noon here roads are already covered and it supposed to get bad fast.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Started to snow/sleet here at 1030.......all sleet and frz rain now I have salted and scraped some drive lanes! Going to head out around 3 again


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

hope this one dosnt turn out like last year where it was ice with snow on top


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Rocky Hill 12:30pm 
- 1.75"


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

12:45 Hamden,Ct - 1.5'' down and it's coming down hard!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

started at 7:30 this morning reporting total right now at 12:54 is 6.5 " still coming down hard  more plowing tonight


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

rocky hill 1pm
2.5"
coming real hard. should be picking up about 1.5"-2" an hour for a good part of the afternoon


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Snowing for a bout an hour at a good clip. About a good inch, I sub my truck too the town, so I should be getting a call soon!

Mak.


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Pocono's 1:15pm 6" plus coating of ice(1/4") and back to snow again. Still snowing.


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

stone devil, im right up the road from ya, in somerset/johnstown 

we got alot of freezing rain, snow then now it is all rain.... salted this morning which was pretty much pointless...

we are supposed to get pounded this afternoon (later) and then tonight with ice and then tom. little bit of snow then sat and sunday threw mond night alot of snow, we will see if all these guys are right.

last night i watched who wants to be a million air or deal or no deal, the guy wanted 80k to go to college to be a weather man, boy if i had to pay 80k and make it back in 2 years or so and lie to ppl daily, i would do it lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Central Mass: Started snowing around noon and has not let up since. Probably have 2" or so on the grouns and it's coming down fast. It's about 18 degrees out.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Rocky Hill 2:30pm
4" ! ! ! 

leaving the house in 15 minutes. theyre saying we could get 12" if it keeps up like this


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

Telford Pa, sleet/rain/nothing but a wet mess!! :realmad:


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Started snowing at 12:45 PM. Coming down hard now (2:45). 2"

Roads are really bad i got rear ended on the way home about 1/2 hr. ago but no damage at all to my truck. The car went under the bumper just a little. Almost was a 4 car accident but the other 2 drivers were able to get out of the way. 2 people pushing strollers were right infront of me walking across the intersection and i had the blade on so there was no where to go.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Philly>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>very Wet

Watching temps ...hovering at 32*....poss..eve. spread?


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hartford, we're at about 5"


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Brother in boston and friend in conn just called me. Said it was getting pretty nasty where they are at. Well have fun up there guys while we here in cleveland got to go out and salt this morning and come home and watch it rain. Two degrees colder and we would be having a hay day right now. Well be careful and make that payup!!!


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

Poughkeepsie, NY as of 2:45pm about 5 inches. Traffic is a complete mess. Even the malls closed at 2pm!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;454825 said:


> Started snowing at 12:45 PM. Coming down hard now (2:45). 2"
> 
> Roads are really bad i got rear ended on the way home about 1/2 hr. ago but no damage at all to my truck. The car went under the bumper just a little. Almost was a 4 car accident but the other 2 drivers were able to get out of the way. 2 people pushing strollers were right infront of me walking across the intersection and i had the blade on so there was no where to go.


good thing no one got hurt. it is those first couple of storms that people forget how to drive in this stuff. What are you doing at home. Are you waiting for it to pile up a little more. Have fun .


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Burkartsplow;454831 said:


> Brother in boston and friend in conn just called me. Said it was getting pretty nasty where they are at. Well have fun up there guys while we here in cleveland got to go out and salt this morning and come home and watch it rain. Two degrees colder and we would be having a hay day right now. Well be careful and make that payup!!!


that must be all that diesel exaust from plowing, warming up the atmosphere west of you folk


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Kand K i was watching that also deal or no deal weatherman LMAO right now it a Cold drizzle just about done.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

3:25pm in Leicester,MA(Central) about 5-6" here


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

hudson county nj nothing but a wet slushy mess


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

over an hour of snowing here its coming down pretty good. probably at an inch or so by now. bring it on!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

1 inch of ice and 2 inches of rain here on long island.......no snow...no..payup...but more....


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

*well*

Since the plow truck I went to look at today was a piece of crap Ill report for the MA. guys East coast MA started at (1:00), now 7 inches (6:00pm) coming down fast.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

3:30pm - port jeff, li, ny - 3.25" snow/sleet
6pm - ridge, li, ny - 1.75" sleet/slush/ice
Starting to taper off & temps dropping, gotta go cleanup & lay down some Magic before the refreeze.payup


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Here's My Update...*

Started around 1pm here in Southern NH (MASS line) and is still coming down at 6:40 pm.
Accumulation has not reached the 5 " mark as of yet from what I can see out the window...waiting for things to wind down a bit and then heading out to plow...probably around 9-10 pm.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

snow starting fallin at 9am stopped about 7pm

got about 7"wesport

bad part

under all the snow is ice, been warm the passed 2 days so every melted and was wet, then it all froze last night


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We have about 8" on the ground now and it is still coming down hard. I'm going to get some sleep and then hit it again late tonight and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Auburn Maine at 7:15 PM Thursday about 1" so far, but a few more before midnight.

Prediciting a nor'easter for this Sunday


----------



## javaman70 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ended up with around 7" in the Pocono's more or less depending on location. Around here couple miles could be a several inch difference. Happy plowing everyone.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

its quieted down here quite a bit, probably looking at 4-5 inches. it snowed pretty hard, mostly the really small fine flakes typical of a cold storm, now its slower and the flakes are starting to get a bit larger, even though its still about 16degrees outside.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

No snow here plus no snow blower either :crying::crying:


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

started at 11:00 ended around 7:15 with 7.5'' in albany


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Started around 11 here came down at a good clip unfortunatly i was working for UPS all day didnt start plowing till almost 6 but a good run. Total accumulation was close to 3 with a very thin layer of ice ARGH!!!!!! 


Happy Plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

still snowing here, not much but its still coming down. maybe it wont stop until monday?????  anyway, probably pushed about 5 inches maybe 6 this morning.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Burlington, VT got about 3-4". Not a lot, but they are predicting a nice storm for the weekend - 8-14"


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

just got home, 4pm 12/13 to 8:30am 12/14. I'd say we have close to 11" inches. so far 27 hours without sleep haha


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

7-8 inches


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*snow total ect*

We got about 8 inches in Milford NH


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

started here in northwest CT about 10 am and ended around 9 pm, left a good solid 13 inches


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Luckily it started for me at about 11:00 when I was on a rubber roof putting duct drops in. By 2:30 when we left from the job site in Pittsfield there was about 4or 5 inches on the ground. Stopped snowing at about 7:30 - 8:00 with about 10 to 14 inches. 
Nice snow to not to fluffy and not wet at all.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Snow*

1 1/2" here in Massapequa....what a joke!!! It stayed at 30 degrees almost all day and the rain took over? It poured for 5 hours and i still had to go out...all sidewalks cleared and i pushed 7 lots of slush to make em look good!!!payup Looks like rain on Sunday


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We ended up with around 12-13". It wasa jackpot. Loved every second of it. Can't wait to see what tomorrow night brings.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Snow ended at about 9pm. Thursday. 
Total about 9". 
Plowed till 12:45am. 
Then 5:30am to 5:30pm Friday.

The truck, plow and I got a beating but everything still works.

Now its time to get ready for Sunday!!!


----------

